# 18mo with bright red scrotum



## thatblondegirl (Jan 16, 2008)

what is this? he has a bit of diaper rash, but his scrotum is bright red. not patchy, but the whole sac is red. when i wipe him, he seems irritated by it, but not in pain. what do you think this could be? should i take him to a doctor?

TIA


----------



## goodygumdrops (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi there,

I would see how it is tomorrow morning. If it's still red, I would take him in. I think there is a condition that can cause fluid to build up around the testicle but I think the testicle would be swollen. However, if it's red then I would want to have the doctor look at it, just in case.


----------



## rockportmama (Jun 24, 2008)

Have you tried a zinc oxide (diaper rash) cream? Did it help at all?


----------



## thatblondegirl (Jan 16, 2008)

thanks for the responses. they are not swollen at all and diaper cream doesn't seem to be doing anything. it gets progressively redder as the day goes on. i think i will have to take him in, it's just hard to with work. argh! lol


----------



## NicoleWisconsin (Apr 3, 2004)

I would guess a yeast rash. Call your doctor first and explain to the nurse. When DS had one, we used baking soda baths (actually just sat him in a pan of water with baking soda) and they recommended an OTC cream that cleared it right up.


----------



## MaterPrimaePuellae (Oct 30, 2007)

My dd had bad diaper rash for months; it cleared up within a week of starting oral probiotics (bioGaia). I also had to stop using commercial wipes entirely; I just use a wet cloth.


----------

